# Burstner 747 Argos (2008) for sale



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi all, 
We have decided to sell our lovely 747 Argos. I just thought that I would mention in on the forum as it is a lovely van and its in perfect condition.

I also know that it is hard to get a good one of these as they are a very sought after van.

It is priced extremely competitivly (particularly good with the Sterling euro rate at the moment) and I cannot find a cheaper one of the same age in Ireland, the UK or Europe.

I enclose a link to the advert on Donedeal

http://www.donedeal.ie/campers-for-sale/burstner-747-argos-2008/7680112

If you need any further information, please PM me

Thanks for looking

Raymond


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi All,
I should have also said that the van is located in Wexford in the south east of Ireland.

Regards
Raymond


----------

